# مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك



## tamer9002 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

علي فكرة دة تاني اوقي شرايط ساتر ميخائيل ومش موجود علي اي منتدي مش انهي احسن احط الشريط في ملف واحد ولا ترنيمة ترنيمة احسن اسم الشريط وازاي انساك (الي متي يارب تنساني- بعد السنين - حولني -شهوة قلبي- مالي سواك - هنعدي كل الضيقات - وازاي انساك - ياللي بديت الرحلة ) منتظر ردكم  علشان ااقدر ادي المزيد 
ودة لينك التحميل هيندم اللي مش هينزله 
http://www.4shared.com/file/49342310/82685aa1/____.html 
تامر 
:new8:


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

u work hard thanks tamer


----------



## فلة ميخائيل رزق (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

:yaka:vfربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

ربنا يحفظك لانى بحب اسمع ترانيم كتير

:smil12:


----------



## فلة ميخائيل رزق (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

:bud:*thankyou tamer:fun_lol:*


tamer9002 قال:


> علي فكرة دة تاني اوقي شرايط ساتر ميخائيل ومش موجود علي اي منتدي مش انهي احسن احط الشريط في ملف واحد ولا ترنيمة ترنيمة احسن اسم الشريط وازاي انساك (الي متي يارب تنساني- بعد السنين - حولني -شهوة قلبي- مالي سواك - هنعدي كل الضيقات - وازاي انساك - ياللي بديت الرحلة ) منتظر ردكم  علشان ااقدر ادي المزيد
> ودة لينك التحميل هيندم اللي مش هينزله
> http://www.4shared.com/file/29095260/e9572170/__online.html
> تامر
> :new8:


----------



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

شكرا يا تامر لتعبك بس بردوا الرابط مش شغال
راجع حسابك اخباره ايه​


----------



## porio (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

ميرسى ليك ياتامر ربنا يعوضك الشريط دة كنت بادور عليه بس فى مشكلة الرابط مش شغال ربنا يباركك*:smi420:*


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

ممكن ترفعة تانى علشان ننزلة


----------



## اسعد ابراهيم (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

يت


----------



## vovana (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

شكرا


----------



## sondos_m2006 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

*للاسف اللينك مش شغال*


----------



## هانى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة ثاني احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل وازاي انساك*

الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة  

بالرغم معرفتش احملة  ربنا يبارك كلمن لة تعب المحبة


----------



## ++joseph++ (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الشريط


----------



## yossef smr (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## هانى جورج (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا تامر الرب يبارك ويعوض  تعب المحبة على الشريط الجميل للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل ازاى انساك


----------



## هانى جورج (21 يناير 2009)

الرب يبارك ويعوض تعب المحبة يا تامر  على الشريط الجميل للمرنم  ساتر ميخائيل ازاى انساك 
وشكرا على تعب المحبة


----------



## nader nessim (27 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ليك اووووووووووووىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## وجدي صالح (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*

:t19:





tamer9002 قال:


> علي فكرة دة تاني اوقي شرايط ساتر ميخائيل ومش موجود علي اي منتدي مش انهي احسن احط الشريط في ملف واحد ولا ترنيمة ترنيمة احسن اسم الشريط وازاي انساك (الي متي يارب تنساني- بعد السنين - حولني -شهوة قلبي- مالي سواك - هنعدي كل الضيقات - وازاي انساك - ياللي بديت الرحلة ) منتظر ردكم علشان ااقدر ادي المزيد
> ودة لينك التحميل هيندم اللي مش هينزله
> http://www.4shared.com/file/49342310/82685aa1/____.html
> تامر
> :new8:


----------



## naro_lovely (23 فبراير 2011)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## رامى زكى (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا يعوضك اشكرك كثيرا


----------

